# Turnip Greens



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

I like turnip greens but I like to put a little pepper on my greens. In resturants its in a bottle with peppers and you sprinkle the juice on the greens. I looked at my HEB today, but did not find it. Does anyone have a brand name? 

Read more: http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/green-patch/31912-pepper-greens.html#ixzz1mwrcQZkh


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The pictures say it all. Make your own. White vinegar with chilies.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Just ask the clerk where the pepper sauce is located...
You can buy jalapeno peppers, put them in a jar, I usually slice them part way on the bottom, bring white vinegar to a boil, and pour over them in the jar with a spoon full of kosher salt...regular salt will not do, if it is iodized...let the jar sit in the fridg after it cools and in about a week, you will have your own pepper sauce, or you can slice and eat the jalapeno peppers....


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

young turnip greens are nice stir fried in little oil, lots of garlic, soya sauce, ginger, pepper and sesame-seed oil, yummo, MM

P.S a little chilli ok as well.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always bought Trappey's, but last year I put up 6 pints of my own using cayennes and white vinegar...good stuff!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

HEB is getting bad about not carrying stuff like that anymore, unless you go to one of the HEB Plus stores.

I usually just add more vinegar to the bottle I have. It works for a couple of refills that way. 

I like chow chow on my beans and its the same. Have to go to a big store to get it. Im canning my own this year.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Theres a brand called "the Allens" best Ive ever had. I just put some crushed red pepper flakes on em, and there good to go.


----------

